# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH Pre-Workout or Post-Workout???

## ryduck1990

I am unclear when my second shot during the day should be? Whether to have my IGF levels boosted during when I workout or after when I shoot? Thoughts?

----------


## dec11

1st of, does 1990 relate to your age?

----------


## ryduck1990

hahaha no i have a 90' 735i.

----------


## Seattle Junk

GH in morning at wake up and mid afternoon at latest. Don't want to disrupt your natural GH pulse at night. Not as time critical as say igf-1 lr3.

----------


## ryduck1990

yeah i workout in the afternoon what are the differences between pre-workout and post?

----------


## GH consumer

> yeah i workout in the afternoon what are the differences between pre-workout and post?


I would go with the pre-workout GH shot.

The main reason has to do with carbs.

Just before your workout you have not eaten at least for an hour. 

This way the carbs will not conflict with GH.

If a shot is taken post-workout it will conflict with carbs taken as shake or a fast meal at home.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I take mine pre workout. It's convenient and I know I won't eat for at least an hour.

----------


## BJJ

> I would go with the pre-workout GH shot.
> 
> The main reason has to do with carbs.
> 
> Just before your workout you have not eaten at least for an hour. 
> 
> This way the carbs will not conflict with GH.
> 
> If a shot is taken post-workout it will conflict with carbs taken as shake or a fast meal at home.





> I take mine pre workout. It's convenient and I know I won't eat for at least an hour.


...x2

----------


## 38jumper38

Good to know about post workout, thanks.

----------


## dec11

> hahaha no i have a 90' 735i.


 what age are you?

----------


## ryduck1990

31 bro.

----------


## LeanGreenMachine

Good advice! I can't take mine pre-workout because I go from work. I would avoid my post-workout because I take a protein shake with loads of carbs for an insulin spike.

----------


## ramacher

that would make sense especially if you want the IGF levels to increase during the workout. I just got my blood drawn and will post results to see what my baseline IGF is at my age.

----------


## Drizzy

Well, if you went with pre-workout instead of doing all pwo, then would you take your Dextrose pre-workout too for the inslin spike? Or just wait till pwo and take the Dex with your protein. I am running 5iu per day ED but dont wanna take inslin yet. What do you think?

----------


## Drizzy

Inslin spike.. do you take Dextrose with your shake or something other to create this spike? and if you take your GH in the morn do you take any inslin spiking suppls with it then too?

----------


## dec11

> Inslin spike.. do you take Dextrose with your shake or something other to create this spike? and if you take your GH in the morn do you take any inslin spiking suppls with it then too?


 if you arent planning on insulin why are you fishing for insulin related info?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

> Inslin spike.. do you take Dextrose with your shake or something other to create this spike? and if you take your GH in the morn do you take any inslin spiking suppls with it then too?



You've got it all backwards in regard to insulin and GH. GH injection causes insulin release to be suppressed. Spiking your insulin by ingesting simple sugar at this time causes the body to go into a state of confusion - GH causing insulin suppression and simple sugar causing insulin release. This can eventually lead to the body being insulin resistant and finally diabetes. Take your GH early AM and don't ingest carbs an hour before or after - forget about spiking your insulin at all. How old are you and what are your stats and goals?

Edit: Sorry. Need age and stats before anymore advise can be given.

----------

